

Extracting Square Roots with pencil and paper - hhm
http://www.qnet.fi/abehr/Achim/Calculators_SquareRoots.html

======
kirubakaran
I am curious to know if they teach this in the US. I was taught this method as
a 6 or 7 yr old in school (India).

~~~
t0pj
If all children in India are typically being taught square roots by hand at
age 6 or 7 with the fundamentals of addition, subtraction, multiplication, and
division already mastered in previous life (3-5 yrs of age), then all of the
"laggards" (England, USA, Japan, EU) are definitely pretty well screwed.

